# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride Oc Ca Sunday April 10th



## Eric (Mar 31, 2016)

*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA April 10th - Spring Fling -*

*What: *Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.  Watson's is now open so we will try to go there this time.
*When: *Sunday April 10th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
*Where: *Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
*Who: *Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
*Theme: *Ride your oldest bike or your most recent addition to your collection.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2016)

Bump It Up...The ride in OC on every following Sunday after the CC ride in LB... or 2nd Sunday....
oldest or latest....hmmmmm



My latest is still in rough draft form


----------



## Eric (Apr 7, 2016)

You should probably get busy putting that thing together.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2016)

Eric said:


> You should probably get busy putting that thing together.



Fitting a couple things; but I don't want to be in a hurry....


----------



## Eric (Apr 8, 2016)

Wow, it is coming along nicely.  I would suggest putting on fenders.  We might be riding on wet streets and I would hate to see you get any water on that frame...  it could rust.


----------



## Eric (Apr 8, 2016)

Weather looks to be ok for the ride.  Sunday we may have PM Showers.


----------



## the2finger (Apr 8, 2016)

Damn I just cleaned all the bikes!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2016)

I have been tinkering with it just a dry fit; will not ride it Sunday. I will ride my oldest instead.


----------



## hellshotrods (Apr 8, 2016)

40%  - Hopefully this changes by Sunday.


----------



## Eric (Apr 9, 2016)

I will be there if its a light rain and make the call at that time if the ride happens.  Unless it is pouring then mother nature then mother nature will decide for us.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hopefully  just a lite rain if anything,I want to ride.
I barely road at all this month my back was out for almost 3 weeks and I just got the parts for my 3sp ,assembled it last night and took it for a short ride before the rain started again


----------



## Eric (Apr 9, 2016)

looking good


----------



## hellshotrods (Apr 10, 2016)

Also going on at the same time in Hart Park :  

http://socalcarculture.com/Images/041016PancakeBreakfast.pdf

300 + Ford Model A's and hot rods


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2016)

I took a ride this morning over to the swap meet to check weather.  We are going to ride to the event.


----------



## Eric (Apr 10, 2016)

We had a wet start to the ride but it cleared up and was a very good day for a ride.  We rode to the Model T show and met up with the motorbike guys and joined them on a ride and lunch.  Great ride everyone...  thanks for coming out.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2016)

I had a great time... it was super cool to see the motorbikes and a Sears chief. ...


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 10, 2016)

Is that lady kidnapping that baby?   It looks like you guys received more rain than us but still had a good turnout.  I love those old motobikes!


----------



## mrg (Apr 11, 2016)

Another fun ride in the OC.


----------

